# Techniker für Trainingsgeräte (SPS) und PCs gesucht



## Grollmus (12 Dezember 2009)

Wir suchen zum nächstmöglichen Zeitpunkt für unseren Standort Hochheim am Main einen* Techniker (m/w) für Trainingsgeräte (SPS) und PCs*​in unbefristeter Festanstellung (30-40 Std. wöchentlich).

*Aufgaben:*


Aufbau von Schulungsgeräten (SIMATIC S7)
Zusammenstellen und Versenden von Schulungsgeräten für externe Schulungen
Überprüfung von Schulungsgeräten und Behebung von Fehlern
Montage und Verdrahtung neuer Geräte
Installation von Notebooks
Administration von Büro-PCs, Drucker usw.
Netzwerk-Administration
Geräteplanung für Schulungen
Erstellung und Bearbeitung technischer Dokumentationen
 *Ihr Profil:*


Erfolgreich abgeschlossener technischer Berufsabschluss auf dem Gebiet Elektrotechnik bzw. Informatik oder eine vergleichbare fundierte Ausbildung
Handwerkliche Fähigkeiten
Fundierte PC- und Windows-Kenntnisse
Fundierte MS-Office-Kenntnisse (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook)
Systematisches und zielorientiertes Arbeiten, Kommunikationsfreude und Verantwortungsbereitschaft
 *Unser Angebot *
Wir bieten Ihnen ein vielseitiges, selbstständiges und verantwortungsvolles Tätigkeitsfeld. Neben der schnellen und intensiven Integration in unser Team erhalten Sie einen eigenen Gestaltungsspielraum bei der Ausführung Ihrer Aufgaben.

*Und so passen Sie zu uns *
Hervorragende fachliche Fähigkeiten, Interesse am Lernen neuer Dinge und eigenverantwortliches Arbeiten zeichnen Sie aus. Sie gehen mit hohem Engagement, Teamgeist und Flexibilität an Ihre Aufgaben heran und suchen einen langfristig sicheren Arbeitsplatz mit Festanstellung sowie eine hervorragende Perspektive für die Zukunft. 

*Interessiert? *
Dann freuen wir uns auf Ihre aussagekräftige Bewerbung unter Angabe Ihrer Gehaltsvorstellung und Ihres frühestmöglichen Eintrittstermins. 

Bewerbung an:
Grollmus GmbH
Eduard Grollmus
Geisenheimer Str. 2
D-65239 Hochheim
Tel.: (0 61 46) 82 82 80
Eduard.Grollmus@grollmus-schulung.de


.


----------

